
Openmesh - zoowar
https://openmesh.wordpress.com/
======
sasvari
I can imagine seeing an increase of interest/participation of talent around
the world for these kind of projects due to the recent events in
Tunisia/Egypt.

it will be very interesting to see where these projects are heading to in the
(near) future. this might be also quite interesting for those in stable
democracies, where the fear of shutdowns is not that prominent.

------
nwmcsween
This won't fix the issue of networking with BGP and isp's

